
James Murdoch in Line to Replace Elon Musk as Tesla Chair - sparkzilla
https://www.ft.com/content/adbcdaf0-cca9-11e8-b276-b9069bde0956
======
Latteland
I guess there are worse people. I'd prefer someone whose family isn't
associated with propping up the fossil fuel industry.

I'm speaking of the bizarre and counter-rational editorial policy of the WSJ.
The Murdochs seem to have maintained a fair reporting structure but the
editorial side of the wsj is pretty much typical conservative corporatist, for
big oil, suspicious at best of global warming, not exactly a cheer leader for
new tech companies that are tearing down the status quo.

------
discordance
[https://outline.com/gdSGwm](https://outline.com/gdSGwm)

